# equalizer treestand



## toddboucher (Nov 3, 2008)

any news on this it look good but don't know anyone with one.


----------



## Signal_24 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have the stand and love it.   I only have one problem with mine.  Its not in the woods with me hunting in it!   Oh well maybe next year I will find a place to hunt again.


----------



## revrandyf (Nov 3, 2008)

*Equalizer*

I also have one and love it.  Sold all my other climbers.  Good folks to deal with too.  Good customer service.  Stands are not cheap but imho worth it.


----------



## stevetarget (Nov 3, 2008)

I love mine, had it for ~3 years.


----------



## toddboucher (Nov 3, 2008)

question how strong is the crank to level.


----------



## stevetarget (Nov 4, 2008)

the crank for leveling is enough to raise the stand without weight on it. when you need to level the top you stand up, when you level the bottom you lift your feet off or at least take your weight off the bottom. it will not level with your weight on it.


----------



## whitworth (Nov 21, 2008)

*"it will not level with your weight on it. "*

What three hundred pounder is going to perform that act of gymnastics.


----------



## robertyb (Nov 21, 2008)

whitworth said:


> What three hundred pounder is going to perform that act of gymnastics.



300 pounders need to look at ground blinds and diets.


----------



## DubyaT (Nov 26, 2008)

Just put a buddys up yesteday.  I havent sat it yet but the cranking thing seems easy to use and works well..  I will try and sit it this weekend and see how it compares to my summit goliath.  I thought it was a cheap climber looking at it until I saw what they cost..


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Feb 21, 2009)

I love mine.  The cranks work great.  You just sit on the upper part when you want to level the lower and level the upper while standing.  It's terrific for expanding your possibilities for the trees you can use.  Taper is not a problem like it is with a normal climber.


----------

